# Favourite Classical Music DVDs



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I've only recently started to get hooked on classical music DVDs - if done well they can add a whole extra dimension to the enjoyment, and sound quality can be surprisingly good. 

Recent discoveries have been Michael Tilson Thomas's Keeping Score DVD of Stravinsky's Rite - very informative in the detail of the documentary and the concert performance itself too, and both Bernstein's and Abbado's reading of Mahler's Resurrecton symphony - very uplifting.

What are your favourites and why?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

The Mahler DVD's are quite good. The Starr DVD about Mahler's 3rd is riveting and well done.
Also have the Rattle 5th as well as Conducting Mahler.

My favourite opera on DVD is the Gardiner Mozart Figaro.

Jim


----------

